# Standing water - solutions?



## Greenie (Aug 4, 2019)

Picture says it all. What are my options here?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

It looks like there isn't a better solution than a complete re-grade of that yard, IMO. Those stone walls are beautiful but it seems they're working against the natural grade & trapping the water from flowing down hill. 
I guess you can consider subterranean options like a French drain but generally speaking it's better/cheaper to control water above ground. Sorry to give you this opinion. You have a beautiful setting back there.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Go get some Koi!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Sorry about the water, but I gotta say, that's a beautiful yard and property in the city you've got there.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have to agree with @corneliani, your best bet is to regrade and you still might want to put in a French drain to help remove any subsurface water. It's definitely something you could do yourself depending on your age and health.


----------



## SC Grass Loon (Jun 7, 2019)

Assuming this a normal occurrence. Where is the nearest street that you can access from your property? If I wanted to keep the yard relatively close to what it is now, I would put in a couple of catch basins catch the water and direct it out. If it is uphill or you do not have the ability to get the proper fall add a sump pump to the basin. You already have electric back there. Put a pop up emitter near the street to make a clean exit. I have done this near a pool that needed better drainage and it works well.


----------



## Greenie (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for the replies every, looks like I have a couple options (including koi!).


----------

